# need a few to help with gas/bait....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Haven't decided if I'm going sat and sunday but if your free this weekend I could use a couple more to do some snapper fishing out of destin. Should be under 40 bucks depending on how many go. Send me a PM if your interested. Might possibly go friday too, gotta check the weather.


----------



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------

